# prayers for Gerhard



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes it is very sad. I also heard about it. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*This is very hard news....*

I will keep him in my thoughts, May god watch over him and his family.

"Hang in there Gerhard, and get better soon:wolf:"

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Diamond_SA (Apr 8, 2006)

*Prayers*

Prayers and thoughts .... With Gerhard, his family, friends and those near and dear to him !
Speedy recovery.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

eeeish..... 
what happend? is he ok? any details?

my thoughts are with him, his family and friends........


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Gerhard*

Prayers sent.Please keep us noted.
Philip


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Shooo! That's not good news.
Will keep him in our prayers and please keep us posted as to his recovery.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I hope you recover from this one my friend, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That is terrible. He was really looking forward to the trip. 

I hope and pray that he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:sad: Shocking news. My thoughts are with Gerhard and his family. :grouphug:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Prayers sent...


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Prayers sent..


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Best wishes from Germany to Gerhard. 
Good recovery for him.

Cs


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

God speed


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

I have read on www.bowhuntingforum.co.za that they transferred Gerhard to Pretoria. He had a neck operation and seems to be doing fine.

I'm sure it is still a long road to full recovery but things could easily have been very different.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope that he gets well soon, Those freestyle dirt bike fellows that you see on tv all seem to suffer broken backs and necks but are up riding again remarkably soon. I wish him a speedy recovery.

Ryan


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad to report that Gerhard is out of intensive care and in a normal ward. He had a fusion of his neck vertebrae and seems to be making great progress.


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

I am very glad that Gerhard is doing so well. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

My gedagtes is met jou Gerhard en ek hou vir jou dium vas.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Gerhard*

Glad he is doing better and pray that he has a speedy a recovery. God bless!


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Best Wishes Gerhard...prayers sent!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Archer-Andy (Jul 23, 2006)

I am grateful to hear that the operation went well. I will continue to pray for a quick and speedy recovery.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

We are thinking of you as well. We were in the veldt busy with the convention when we received the bad news. We hope you get well soon. 

The Kruger's


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Glad to hear the news. Keep improving and get well soon Gerhard. You have to be able to cheer for the Springboks against the Wallabies.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Saw this thread only now - sorry to hear about the accident but pleased to hear that things are going better. Get well soon Gerhard.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for all the prayers and support guys,

I have been released from Hospital today.

It will be slow going for the next 6 to 12 weeks but I am walking and that is all that matters.

I have been very lucky as the C3 vertebra was fractured.

It has been repaired with bone from my hip and fused to C2 and C4.

God has protected and carried me and my family trough all of this...

Praise him


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's made my month Gerhard seeing your post Gerhard. God speed on your way to recovery.
Norm


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Dankie hemelse Vader! Good to see that you are back in typng form!


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Amen !!!!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done there Gerhard, Take it easy, I hope the recovery goes well.
Ryan


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:whoo: Good to see you back.  I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to see you back Gerhard. Just let that fusion heal properly - do what the doctors tell you and don't be impatient. It will be worth it in the end. Much good luck.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Going again*

Gerhard,
Glad to hear of your progress.We wish you and your family the best.

Larry


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Update*

Just wanted to check and see how you are doing. I hope the healing process is going well and you can get back to shooting soon.
Good luck,
Norm


----------

